# Endocrinologist



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Hoping someone might be able to help. I am already attending an Endocrinologist for my Thyroid but I am not happy with him.Would anyone know of any Endocrinologists in Northern Ireland. I would love to see to a reproductive/gynecological endocrinologist. Through google I think there is one based in Craigavon and Belfast but can't find any more details. I could also go South too if there any recommendations.
I just feel like my current consultant has little interest in the relationship between the Thyroid and Infertility which seems to be well documented now, especially autoimmune related.
Thanks in advance, I know its a long shot but will see...
Jo-Ley


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Jo-Ley,
I'm in a similar position right now   . If I find one, I will let you know. I think they seem to be few and far between in N. Ireland! lol
Bump

Bump


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

Hi bump14, thanks for that.
Will also keep you informed if I find anyone.
Jo-Ley


----------

